# Another Anniversary



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

A birdie just told me that cookie9933 is celebrating their 40th Anniversary
So a Happy 40th Anniversary to the both of you.
Well done may you have 40 more wonderful years
















Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

HootBob said:


> A birdie just told me that cookie9933 is celebrating their 40th Anniversary
> So a Happy 40th Anniversary to the both of you.
> Well done may you have 40 more wonderful years
> 
> ...










Yup it's Nov 20th. I'm







jumping the gun as I'm so forgetful.
Jan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha its only 11 days
Better to be early than late









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Another Happy Anniversary to the cookies.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well Jan, since you are not the only forgetful one around here...

sunny *Happy 40th Anniversary to you and yours!* sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy 40th







. 40 years is just fantastic. Most people can't make it past year 1.

I proud to make 15 and still going strong.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Happy Anniversary! You got me on this one!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jolly 
I would say they have most of us beat on this one









Don


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Forty... WOW Good Job! Keep up the good work. Gives the rest us something to shoot for.

Dreamtimers


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Happy Anniversary cookie9933,

Me and DW wish yall the best and many more. Me and DW just hit 33 wonderful years last June.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Going Camping helps alot







With the Outback we should be good for another 10 years.
Jan


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's a great one to celebrate, happy anniversary!!!

Mike


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

That is truely a great acomplishment! Congrats!!!!


----------

